

Pictonic adds 1000 new font icons, including a free programming language set - alz
http://pictonic.co

======
esente
How about <http://fortawesome.github.com/Font-Awesome/> ?

~~~
bti
That one has the Github Octocat icon I like, but hasn't updated to the new
Twitter icon yet. Also doesn't support creating custom packages of just the
icons you want.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Replacing Unicode shapes with icon font characters that are unrelated strikes
me as a bad idea. Why not just use the private use area?

Edit: Another point - not having those lines over _free_ icons would be nice.

~~~
alz
hi there, thanks for the feedback! you're right there is no reason to have the
lines over free icons. We'll consider this for the next update. Regarding the
private use area, actually pictonic font icons are mapped to the private use
area for precisely the reasons you describe

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
huh, OK. The ones on the homepage for reddit and youtube and so on weren't.

edit: actually maybe they are but they are used for symbols in the font I'm
using

------
mnicole
What sells me on Pictonic? I'm not getting anything from the homepage about
why I should choose this over the growing amount of free resources. Constantly
adding new ones without charge is great, but there have been rumblings about
allowing people to submit their own to FontAwesome and letting the community
determine if it sticks.

For those of you interested in making your own like I've been doing recently
(ignoring the accessibility issues for now), download Inkscape (free, cross-
platform), save your vectors out as SVGs either in Illustrator or Inkscape,
import into Inkscape and use their glyph font tool to map to your characters.
Take that SVG over to freefontconverter.com and grab the TTF, then bring the
TTF over to Font Squirrel to convert for web.

And for those of you keeping score of the nice resources already out there
(outside of FontAwesome) -

<http://somerandomdude.com/work/iconic/>

<http://www.entypo.com/>

<http://thedesignoffice.org/project/modern-pictograms/>

<http://www.alessioatzeni.com/meteocons/> (weather-related)

<http://typicons.com/>

------
uncoder0
Soooo many boxes[1], but that is not really your fault. It is the fault of
this font icon fad. I need to write a more intelligent font remapper. Anyone
got any suggestions that play nice with these sort of sites?

[1]<http://img.uncod.in/img/04F2C001AAC14424E5A5C8375033B122.png>

~~~
alz
hi there, what browser are you using there?

~~~
uncoder0
Chrome. It is a issue that only effects people that remap their fonts. I think
I have found a solution though. I need to create a chrome extension that
allows me to add certain fonts to a list that won't be remapped to my font of
choice.[1]

[1]<http://www.pixelscript.net/gilldyslexic/>

~~~
alz
ah, yea thanks, that's good to know! that link is fascinating btw

------
mrcharles
Shame the topic of the link is hidden behind a sign up requirement.

~~~
alz
hi there, here is a screen shot of the programming language set:
[https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3737990/Screen%20Shot%202012-08-21%...](https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3737990/Screen%20Shot%202012-08-21%20at%2014.40.15.png)

------
Sunlis
I love this font, but the prices seem so steep. If I could buy the whole pack
for something like $50 I would consider it, but $159 is just too much.

~~~
joycew
You probably won't need 2000 icons on a site? We normally just pick the icons
we need rather than the whole pack.

------
nemetroid
Why no mention of Firefox in the compatibility list?

~~~
alz
omg... *facepalm that was an accident. the fonts have been tested extensively
also in firefox, we'll update that soon

------
dougws
I don't see the programming language set. Is it one of the ones that shows up
on the front page?

~~~
joycew
The programming language set are free for download after login!

~~~
blt
Here is a screenshot, for those who don't want to register:
<http://imgur.com/y2nZp>

------
danso
So this is the first I've really heard of Pictonic (or at least clicked
through). Looks like a great deal; $150 for the kind of art that I spend maybe
20-30 minutes trying to find a license-free version and then PhotoShopping
myself...with 2000 icons and future updates, seems like it'd be worth it.

Has anyone here bought the full set? What were your experiences with it? Any
major drawbacks and deficiencies? (I'm interested in knowing how the catalog
is organized in the file system...I'm assuming it's just a list of filenames?
Or is there a sheet of metadata that contains category/tags?)

* OK, just signed up and tried downloading the free fonts. Very slick and straightforward. However, unless I'm missing something, there's nowhere on the site's icon browser to search by term (doesn't appear there are tags)...for example, I wanted to see if they had symbols for "Exit" (either for real-life situations or for computers).

i.e. I'm basically spoiled by how the Noun Project has catalogued their work.
No easy feat, obviously: <http://thenounproject.com/>

~~~
joycew
You are right, the site doesn't support search at the moment. We have plans to
add search in our next update, hopefully that'll solve the problem:)

------
HarveyKandola
these are great but in my experience don't look nice once font-size is below
20px

------
danso
The license is short and to the point: <https://pictonic.co/license>

> _ONCE PURCHASED You CAN: Use the icons for any personal or commercial
> projects. Modify or alter all icons in any way you wish. You CANNOT: Under
> any circumstance, you must not reproduce, resell, rent or publish Pictonic
> icons. Let’s be nice!_

But that last sentence in the license ("Under any circumstance, you must
not...publish Pictonic icons") is subject to misinterpretation, no?

~~~
vasco
reproduce: Produce again. Produce a copy or representation of.

Bad wording indeed.

~~~
joycew
I'll make sure that's updated to a clearer version!

